# DEMASONI Juveniles!!! Beautiful Fish!!!



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone! I am new to this forum. Although not new to the hobby.
I have some Demasoni Juveniles that I am growing out. These guys breed
like rabbits. The Demasoni in the pictures range from 1"-2" and I have about
30 in a 60 gallon tank growing out and playing like crazy ********.

Please let me know what you all think about strain quality and if your think
they look healthy etc... I think they are pretty beautiful cichlids, but I'm 
always up for hearing other opinions.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

those have some nice colors and look real healthy to me. i picked up 10 and put them in my grow out tank so i can put them in my 60 but i want these guys to grow fast.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea I love them. I thought this batch looked pretty good too. THANK YOU!!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty awesome! :thumb:


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there no Demasoni lovers out there....
I would like to possibly here any feedback
or suggestions, anything... lol


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a colony of 12 or so growing out my self they are great little fish. Great personality. Mine seem to have more of a white color where yours have light blue bars but that could also be my lighting. Great pics.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

yea its definitely the lighting. Its crazy how good the flash on a camera makes the look. I would say about 1/4 of the little guys have whitish looking stripes but certain lighting and flash bring out there blue like crazyyyyy.


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

I love them! I want some! I have to get another tank though... lol


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok so I got a new tank..... My friend is from Boston... I wish she was planning a trip up there soon, cause then i'd beg for you to sell me some fry.


----------



## theobub (May 25, 2010)

I have a trio of demasonis (1 male and 2 females). They were all on my 110g african community tank. The male is quiet big, the females are smaller one being around .5" bigger than the other. The bigger female gets courted and her mouth gets filled (near explosion filled) with eggs. the trigger is always a big water change. The problem is that I never got any fry. This time I just took her out and put her on a 10g bare bottom tank. Hope mine get as nice as yours. I try to get some pics on them.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

theobub said:


> I have a trio of demasonis (1 male and 2 females). They were all on my 110g african community tank. The male is quiet big, the females are smaller one being around .5" bigger than the other. The bigger female gets courted and her mouth gets filled (near explosion filled) with eggs. the trigger is always a big water change. The problem is that I never got any fry. This time I just took her out and put her on a 10g bare bottom tank. Hope mine get as nice as yours. I try to get some pics on them.


How long have you had your trio of dems?


----------



## rev.01 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mattyp if you are going to sale some of your demasoni juveniles please e-mail me @ [email protected] if so are you willing to ship? I live in georgia I would love to buy at least 15 or more depending on asking price.


----------

